
Microsoft teases its Edge browser for macOS - bnewton
https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/6/18528881/microsoft-edge-macos-mac-browser-teaser-build-2019
======
Mindwipe
Still very curious what they're going to be using for the HTML5 EME CDM here.

Will Microsoft port PlayReady to MacOS?

